# Max frame rate of R6 in real life?



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 9, 2021)

I occasionally shoot some stills with my R6 set on H+, the highest continuous frame rate. It's supposed to be 12 frames per second, but it doesn't seem that fast to me. 

Does anyone recall hearing that the battery type had an effect on the max frame rate? Or maybe the level of charge on the battery? I'm trying to think of things I can try to speed it up a bit. I have the OEM battery (about 9 mo old) and some fresh 3rd party batteries that seem to work well.

Do the camera reviewers ever actually test this or do they just accept the numbers from Canon? I'm sure there's a cool way to set up a frame rate measurement system, but I'm not that obsessed about it. Hoping some of my fellow Canon fanboys have already investigated this issue.


----------



## steen-ag (Jul 9, 2021)

You must have the new batteri for the R-5 and 6


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2021)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I occasionally shoot some stills with my R6 set on H+, the highest continuous frame rate. It's supposed to be 12 frames per second, but it doesn't seem that fast to me.
> 
> Does anyone recall hearing that the battery type had an effect on the max frame rate? Or maybe the level of charge on the battery? I'm trying to think of things I can try to speed it up a bit. I have the OEM battery (about 9 mo old) and some fresh 3rd party batteries that seem to work well.
> 
> Do the camera reviewers ever actually test this or do they just accept the numbers from Canon? I'm sure there's a cool way to set up a frame rate measurement system, but I'm not that obsessed about it. Hoping some of my fellow Canon fanboys have already investigated this issue.


There has been a lot of discussion about this for the R5. The make, state of the battery and its charge can make a real difference, and this comes up in the manual. Camnostics have done a great job on this: https://camnostic.com/2021/02/powering-the-eos-r5/ mainly with the R5 but also with the R6.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There has been a lot of discussion about this for the R5. The make, state of the battery and its charge can make a real difference, and this comes up in the manual. Camnostics have done a great job on this: https://camnostic.com/2021/02/powering-the-eos-r5/ mainly with the R5 but also with the R6.


Thank you for the link on powering the R5. Very useful information to have!


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 9, 2021)

In the manual of the R5 are eleven factors listed which can limit the fps (p.460). Type of lens ,AF mode and anti flicker eg.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks for the advice! I tried again with a genuine Canon battery pack and the frame rate was much faster.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 13, 2021)

Things that slow my R6 down. LP-E6 BATTERY. LP-E6N or LP-E6NH battery with lowish charge. My sigma 150-600c lens. If i want full speed then a full charge on a good battery and a native lens is needed.TBH though it shoots more than fast enough even if it is not pumping out the full 12fps


----------

